# Dove numbers



## shorebound (Apr 26, 2008)

Anyone find any numbers yet? Yesterday I had my best percentage 100% . I saw 1 dove and shot one dove with one shot. Headin to westbranch to see if there are more birds up there.


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## eatinbass (Aug 6, 2012)

We walked the fields at Delaware State Park and didn't see one.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## shorebound (Apr 26, 2008)

I saw 4 this am and managed one... Canada/north east need to have a cold snap and push some birds down this way


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## BuckeyeHunter (Nov 5, 2008)

Resthaven had quite a few. Shot our 3 man 45 bird limit by 9:40 opening day, and then managed 25 more yesterday.


----------



## fakebait (Jun 18, 2006)

I hit Grand River Sat. and today. Have not even fired a shot up this point yet this year. When I left the fields this morning and drove down past the farm that fronts the fields. There was about twenty dove sitting on the power lines along the road and were not even interested in flying. I seen lots of birds sitting along the roads on power lines coming home just not moving around much. Until we get a cold snap the local birds have all day just hang around and wait us out.


----------

